

Making Linux and Android Get Along - xtraclass
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/making-linux-and-android-get-along-its-not-hard-it-sounds

======
stephengillie
This is a list of apps to handle file and data transfers between 2 computing
devices. All of these suggestions will work fine with Windows or Apple
desktops, and most of them will also work on iPhones.

Yes, there are 12 at least ways of moving data from one storage device,
through the host OS, across a physical (or wifi) connection or 2, sometimes
through the cloud, another physical link, to the target OS and onto its
storage device.

------
Tyr42
Air droid. It starts a little webserver on your phone, and lets you do
everything from your computer. Copy files, and move things around, as well as
manage contacts or even SMS people while typing on the keyboard. I like it.

~~~
fdr_cs
AirDroid is a _very_ nice piece of software.

------
AndrewDucker
I use Wifi File Transfer: [http://www.smarterdroid.com/index.php/wifi-file-
transfer/usi...](http://www.smarterdroid.com/index.php/wifi-file-
transfer/using-wifi-file-transfer)

Which just runs a tiny web server on the tablet/phone and then I can
upload/download from my browser.

------
shozan
But Android is using the Linux kernel. Surely they get along already.

~~~
slacka
If you had RTFA, you'd know that by "get along" the author really meant,
share/synchronize data between your Android device and PC.

TL;DR Before Android 3.0, you could just plug your device in and use USB Mass
Storage. After Android 3.0, to share data with your Linux PC, you have to
install MTP protocol or use a cloud storage service like dropbox.

[http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-
andro...](http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-connect-your-android-ice-
cream-sandwich-phone-to-ubuntu-for-file-access)

~~~
ambrop7
Andoroid 4.1 supports USB mass storage, at least on the devices I've used. I
think it does have to be enabled in the settings though.

~~~
jmhain
Android 4.x supports it, but I think the phone hardware has to also support it
somehow. As far as I know there is no way to get a galaxy nexus or a nexus 7
into usb mass storage mode.

~~~
ianburrell
The issue is that new devices don't have filesystems that can be exported over
USB mass storage. Instead of having a small data partition and big FAT32
external storage partition, they have a single bigger data partition with a
media storage directory.

The data partition is ext4, so can't be mounted by most operating systems. It
is also shared between apps, app data, and media storage so it can't be
exported while in use.

------
dman
Could someone please explain what problems MTP is designed to solve?

~~~
Grauwolf
The problem of getting away from FAT (for Windows compatibility) and file
permissions/accessibility with multiple users.

------
fakeer
I wish there was sth like : Making Mac and Android Get Along. This is
required. As of now we have got poor iTunes sync using doubleTwist and a buggy
app from Google that lets me copy files to my Android via USB and adds itself
to system startup every time it's started.

